# Shimano Altus, Acera, or Alivio: Does it matter?



## seattletwodogs (Jul 18, 2007)

I plan to spend no more than around $450 for a hybrid/comfort bike to use on local level and hilly pavement which is mostly bumpy, no more than 10 miles per average ride. I'm 165lb., 6'1'' and will continue to use my old Motobecane road bike for those well-paved trails at a distance from home.

Given these circumstances, I'd appreciate any opinions about the relative negatives or positives of the Shimano Altus, Acera, and Alivo rear derailleurs which seem to be on most Trek and Giant bikes in my price range. Does it make any difference if it's a SRAM X.7(on the Trek 7300)?

Thank you in advance to all those who take the time to read this and respond.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I can't say much to compare the different types but I was impressed with how well the low end shimano components held up on a mountain bike that got a lot of use.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

I think the SRAM X7 and the Alivo are the best of the bunch, but if you can find a bike with Deore and/or Tiagra you might consider going that route. Certainly look at the smaller brands (besides Trek and Giant). They'll often have a little better package on hybrids. Jamis, Felt, Fuji and the like are worth looking at. Also, the 07 bikes will start going on sale in the next couple of months and you may be able to get more bike for about the same money. Good luck with your search!


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Given your requirements, which are not that high, all of them will provide you with good service.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Since all the component lines you've mentioned are MOUNTAIN BIKE components, maybe you should go over to the MTBR.com forums, and ask there.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, but he's talking about hybrids, which often have a mix of mountain bike and road bike components. Seems to me that neither RBR or MTBR is exactly the right place to ask, but in the beginner forum, cutting slack is also nice.


----------



## cratz2 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd second the recommendation for smaller quality brands. Jamis in particular. I bought (to resell) a last years model Jamis Coda Sport that a lady bought that was a bit too big for her. I bought it for $320, I think and sold it for $450. It was fast though... more like a compromised road bike with a flat bar and mtn bike controls. It was way faster than any 'normal' hybrid I've ever ridden. It has mostly Deore components and 700x28 tires and a suspension seat post.

If I were looking for a bike in that segment, I can't imagine a much better bike for less money and in fact, if it was the 17.5", I probably would have kept it but the 19.5" was just too big for me.


----------

